# Booster Powermac G4 Swtooch (AGP), booster la ram, firmewir



## -oldmac- (26 Août 2008)

Bonjour, je vient d'acheter un Powermac G4 Sawtooch 350 Mhz avec 128 Mo de ram, je vient de lui installé mac os 9.2 et je voudrais lui augmenter la ram. Il me reste plein de ram en PC 100/133 mais seront t-elle toutes compatible. Je vais l'augmenter jusqu'a qu'a 512 Mo et Instaler Mac OS X Panther. Mai je vient de télécharger la mise à jour du firmeware mais je trouve la procédure compliquer si quelq'un peut me détailer comment faire (faut pas que je me plante).

Voila, merci d'avance pour votre aide

OLDMAC

PS : Je vient d'installer un disque-dur de 20 Gb que j'ai achété et ça marche convenablement

PS2 : La carte graphique ATI RAGE 128 Pro prends t-elle en charge QE et CI sous Mac OS X ?


----------



## ntx (26 Août 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> La carte graphique ATI RAGE 128 Pro prends t-elle en charge *QE* et *CI* sous Mac OS X ?


Qu'est-ce ?


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Août 2008)

c'est Quartz Extrème et Quore Image mais en faite elle ne les prends pas en charge


----------

